# Germany Job seeker Visa interview Process



## sirius.blackh

Hello Everyone


I am applying for a Germany Job seeker Visa and i have consulate interview on 18th Feb.
I have 6+ years of experience in SAP HR. 
Have anyone gone through the interview process in Chennai Recently? Please let me know the nature of interview. Any advises are Highly Appreciated. Looking forward for a reply.

Thanks


----------



## logbabu

I have a friend of mine who had applied for job seeker's visa in chennai. He was asked with very basic questions about why Germany ? where do you stay in Germany ? How will you manage to spend your daily activities without earning anything in Germany etc.,

Don't worry about this interview. Most important thing is to get a job once you're in Germany. Please learn german language as early as possible.


----------



## vimlesh

I am also trying for Germany. Kindly let me know about the process that without getting job in Germany how can I get the Visa for Germany.


Vimlesh Kumar


----------

